
Southwest Boeing 737 Max Makes Emergency Landing at Orlando International - high_derivative
http://www.fox35orlando.com/news/local-news/southwest-boeing-737-max-makes-emergency-landing-at-orlando-international-airport
======
alkonaut
So:

\- this was (per FAA) a regular engine problem and seems unrelated to the MAX
control issues. As such it could have happened to any flight.

\- Since people have asked repeatedly: 737MAX can still fly, just not regular
passenger traffic. Airlines now shuffle them around to where they want them
(where there is room to store them, where they can get necessary fixes quickly
once they are available etc. Typically a hub airport for the airline in
question).

All in all this was a pretty uninteresting event.

~~~
broken_symlink
Why do they still allow this though? Its not like the plane can't crash if
there are no passengers in it. There is still a risk of the plane crashing in
a residential area for example.

~~~
mjevans
The failure mode is pretty well known, there's already was a known workaround
(but pilots need to be properly briefed on it to know to actually apply it in
these cases).

There's not official certification on said workaround, and a longer term and
more proper fix is currently in testing, so it doesn't make sense to create a
procedure to use the current operating configuration in a passenger context.

------
coob
> after one crashed in Nairobi

The Ethiopian Airways flight crashed outside of Addis Ababa - in a whole other
country.

~~~
twoslide
Fox News

------
dopamean
This seems like a non story... The plane turned back because of engine
trouble. Sounds pretty routine to me.

------
dordoka
Playback of flight:
[https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/wn8701#1ff0449a](https://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/wn8701#1ff0449a)

------
misterprime
The brief article does not list what type of 737 Max this was. I know type 8
and 9 were grounded. I'm assuming this is a different type, but am unsure.

 _edit_ the playback linked by a different user shows that it was a Max 8. Why
wasn't this grounded?

~~~
LammyL
It’s a ferry flight with no passengers so that the airline can move the
airplane from Florida to California where parking rates are cheaper.

You can apply for a ferry permit from the FAA to get special permission to
move a non-airworthy aircraft provided specific conditions are met.

------
broken_symlink
I don't know exactly how grounding works, but is there a reason why the plane
can't just stay in Orlando?

~~~
exabrial
They probably don't have hanger space in Orlando.

~~~
l31g
hangar

------
ronilan
TLDR: _The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) said the plane experienced an
engine problem._

